# Rare, Limited,lost At Sea....



## tripple3 (Aug 21, 2016)

It ain't easy bein' Cheezy... asking $550
http://orangecounty.craigslist.org/bik/5707386014.html


----------



## vincev (Aug 21, 2016)

YES !! You non believers !! I have one that I will sell you for less.How about $549??


----------



## catfish (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## fordmike65 (Aug 22, 2016)

Snatch it up in time for the 1st Annual SoCal Cheeto Bike Ride! Hope you can make it Vince
http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/next-local-theme-ride-cheeto-bikes.95577/


----------



## bairdco (Aug 22, 2016)

There's a girl down the streer from me who has one with a chinese motor kit on it. She brought it to me to fix it.

I did, then told her to get a different bike before she kills herself.

Haven't seen her in months. She might be dead.

Or maybe just cheesed off.


----------



## spoker (Aug 22, 2016)

bairdco said:


> There's a girl down the streer from me who has one with a chinese motor kit on it. She brought it to me to fix it.
> 
> I did, then told her to get a different bike before she kills herself.
> 
> ...



"down the steer"really?


----------



## GTs58 (Aug 22, 2016)

spoker said:


> "down the steer"really?




Actually, if you want to get nit picky, it was streer. Two wrongs make a right....................right?


----------



## spoker (Aug 22, 2016)

pointing out that no one is perfect


----------



## bairdco (Aug 23, 2016)

Weird. I just got out my dictionary to check. All my life, I've been saying "streer" instead of "street." How embarrassing.  

I blame public education.

One of the reasons I said she was gonna die on that bike, is because the stere tube angle on that bike makes it schteer really awkwardly. At slow speeds, you need the whole streer to turn around in. 

Didn't want her to crash into a treer.


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Aug 23, 2016)

fordmike65 said:


> Snatch it up in time for the 1st Annual SoCal Cheeto Bike Ride! Hope you can make it Vince
> http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/next-local-theme-ride-cheeto-bikes.95577/




Are you organizing the Cheeto group ride Mike ???


----------



## bikewhorder (Aug 23, 2016)

Its sad that so many of these were lost at sea...Oh wait no, I meant to say its sad that all of these weren't lost at sea.


----------



## bricycle (Aug 23, 2016)

The web sites I checked indicated there were no definitive documents indicating what model bikes were aboard.


----------



## Evans200 (Aug 27, 2016)

I hope the price includes a $500 rebate.


----------



## Evans200 (Aug 27, 2016)

I hope the price includes a $500 rebate.


----------

